# tumbling media for brass???



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you use??? I read a lot about walnut and corn cob... anybody use others like glass beads etc.? .... what about polish? Thanks

Clint


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

crushed walnut shells is the best, but I have also used dry white rice. It takes a lot longer with rice, but will get the job done.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Pecan shells work nicely also.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

do the shells, either walnut or pecan leave a powder residue making cleanup an additional chore... I am looking for a quick and easy media, rice was an interesting idea... seems cleanup would be easy... I had heard small glass beads with polish was good... anybody heard the same?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

NU FINISH WITH WALNUT

or just use some media activator , i have some glass beads but have not tried them yet

picked up some cheep stuff at harbor fright i put a dryer sheet in with the brass a few times to pick up some of the dust


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Been hearing a lot of talk about the Sonic cleaner now, see Lyman and some other have them out,checking on them now, said cleaning faster then a NEW YORK SECOND and super clean, the person I know that use's one he got and said he likes it for the cleaning and then he runs them in a thumber to put a little shine on them:thumbsup:


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks Chevelle, I picked up my tumbler from there....great price if it lasts.... I will give the media a thought and the dryer sheet is a good idea.... Thanks also H2o and E3rulz, I appreciate the info....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I have a little sonic cleaner but cleanup would seem to be a mess...


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I use corn cobb, always have. It's shines the brass to the extreme so you know it's clean. I also use the brass polish from Midway USA. It puts some kind of coating on the brass so it won't tarnish as quickly. Walnut seems to leave a powdery residue in the tumbler and I'm guessing on the brass too.

The biggest problem I see with the corn cobb, or at least the big bag I bought years ago is it sometimes lodges in the flash hole and needs to be picked out before priming. I'm sure this is just because the big bag I got wasn't as finely ground as I'd like but it still works great.

I tumble my rifle brass twice before loading it. First time just as it comes from the range and a second time after it's been lubed, sized, trimmed, deburred, the primer pocket cleaned and the flash hole uniformed and deburred.

Rick


----------

